# Introducing Barn Cats?



## TimTamAddict (Nov 7, 2015)

Patience... My mother has five cats, four where raised together but the fifth was a stray kitten who we found one and a half years after getting the others. The bloody adult cats started behaving like it was the end of the world, always hissing and threatening the poor kitten. A couple months latter they got used to her and actually started liking her. Now, a year later all five of them cuddle up and play together all the time.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Close him in a dog crate with a litter box in the barn, feed him in there next to the other cats for a couple of days. They will get used to him without threatening him, and then turn him out at feeding time. Mine accepted the new one right in using this method!


----------



## rango (Dec 16, 2015)

greentree - that works for us also


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It usually takes a few days to a week of constant exposure to get cats used to and accepting of a newcomer. 

We have three cats: a 3.5yo male, a 2.5yo male, and a five-month-old female. When we got Jasper (the 2.5yo), you would have thought it was the end of the world if you had believed Cosmo (the 3.5yo). Within three days, they were cuddling on the back of the couch. When we got Annabelle right before Halloween, it was the same thing all over again. Cosmo was a grouchy, mean cuss for about a week and now we come home to this on a routine basis:


----------

